

3D Printers with GoLang and Raspberry Pi - efazati
http://www.nanodlp.com/

======
efazati
nanoDLP is a Raspberry Pi Based Host Software for DLP based 3D printers.

How it works:

It gets ziped PNG files of layers as input

Output the images on HDMI port of RPi

Control Z-Axis Stepper motor directly through driver

------
sadeqn
Seems nice. Where is more information?

------
farmad
Great Job

